# Oscar Dying



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

This morning when I threw the food in my Oscar jumped out. He has done this before but he usually lands on the top of the tank. This time he fell on the floor and flopped around a bit before I could catch him. Unfortunately he got himself all covered in gypsum drywall dust from a construction project.

He is now just lying on the bottom of the tank and breathing rather slowly. In the past I've seen oscars sulk for a while after trama and be okay, but this time he looks to be breathing slower and he is upside down.

Any advice besides wait and see?


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Other than wait and see, I would keep the lights low. They do tend to sulk for a while.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Add an extra aerator, maybe salt, turn the light down, turn the heat up and remove any fish that could be a bother (if they're are any) without bothering him in the process if he hasn't recovered yet.

Good luck, 
Art :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks for the advice. I turned down the lights and i'll keep an eye on him. His tankmates aren't picking on him tankfully. I suspect I'll know how he'll turn out in the morning.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

he died last night :x


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about his passing.  
BV


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It is very unusual for a fish to die like that from just jumping out of the tank. I suppose he could have gotten the dust all over his gill membranes and then suffocated, but gypsum dust is non-toxicand should have rinsed off pretty well. I don't know if fish can freak out to the point of a stroke or something.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your Oscar


----------



## mandy2802 (Apr 23, 2008)

sorry to hear about your oscar passing


----------

